# First Timer



## Rick055 (Mar 8, 2009)

For somebody with next to no MA experience (took Judo for 3 months before I had to move), what is a good style to pick to train?

I realize the difficulty in the question.  I am looking for something practical in a street fight (not sport) and many tell me Krav Maga is the way to go.

I am 5'8" about 180, and fit.

I enjoyed Judo, and I am most attracted to the arts which use joint locks.  I also love watching aikido and jujitsu.

For this, another friend recommended aiki-jujitsu.

I appreciate any suggestions and realize there is more than one answer.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 8, 2009)

I have moved this thread to the beginners corner as I fell you will get more responses from a wide variety of members. 
I will give you the most common answer just to get it out of the way then others will be able to give their thoughts and reasons for hose thoughts.

Most would say visit those training facilities within your reach. Watch a couple classes in each place ( most will do slightly different thing each day)
then talk with some of the people there ( we all know that they will praise what they do so be specific in your questions), then talk with the instructor ( they of course love what they do so again be specific in asking how much time is spent doing what)


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2009)

First off welcome to Martial talk, the best thing to do is visit and talk to the instruvtor and let them help you to decide. Remember everybody has a views but only you can really see what you want.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 8, 2009)

Rick055 said:


> For somebody with next to no MA experience (took Judo for 3 months before I had to move), what is a good style to pick to train?
> 
> I realize the difficulty in the question. I am looking for something practical in a street fight (not sport) and many tell me Krav Maga is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Rick055, no matter what we say, if it isnt available in your town then you have gained nothing. My suggestion would be to check out all schools in your area, maybe a few times each. See what fits with you, but sign nothing. Most should have a trial period with no strings attached, if you feel pressured to join, then maybe it is not the place for you. In time and with your own decision I am sure you will find something that you feel will work for you.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT. As others have said find what schools are around you visit, inquire and most importantly WATCH what goes on and how the classes are taught and how the instructor teaches. 

Michael


----------



## still learning (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, You may want to look at any Kempo/Kenpo schools near you.

Remember JUDO can be more than sports...lots of hands on real training everyday...full body contact

My daughters Judo Sensi teaches sports  JUDO for High School competition..
YET there is the combat side of JUDO...its MEAN!   When you see it....Aloha


----------



## Rick055 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the answers.  Anyone ever hear of planet 10 jiu-jitsu?


----------



## Rick055 (Mar 9, 2009)

It seems to come down to a few schools of thought:

1.  learn something with ground fighting skills; most fights end up on the ground and most don't know how to fight there;

2.  learn to box; boxers are constantly practicing their art as well as constantly hitting and being hit, i.e. full contact, real world training;

3.  something like krav-maga.  Not a formal martial art, just a rapid fire method of becoming an effective fighter.

I think I am leaning towards some form of jiu-jitsu;  I appreciate the art and the - sometimes - brutality of the style.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 10, 2009)

What's available in your area?


----------



## Rick055 (Mar 10, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> What's available in your area?



Judo, Karate, Krav-Maga, Aikido, BJJ/Muy Thai, Boxing, Jiu-Jitsu, Wing Chun, Tae-Kwan-Do, & Mu Dong Kung Fu.


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2009)

Rick055 said:


> Judo, Karate, Krav-Maga, Aikido, BJJ/Muy Thai, Boxing, Jiu-Jitsu, Wing Chun, Tae-Kwan-Do, & Mu Dong Kung Fu.


 
Any of the above disciplines will serve you well..I have heard that Krav training can be really damaging to your body...


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 11, 2009)

Given what's available...I'd worry less about style and look more a goodness of fit between your learning style and the instructor's teaching methods...as well as how their students look.  Basically, if after a few lessons, the plac "feels right" you found your school.  take your time and try everything before settling into something.


----------

